# 2006 VW Beetle in limp mode after 15-20 driving.



## Charles66 (Jul 18, 2015)

bug goes into limp mode says speed sensor...that's fine, so I bought it, where is it located to replace. saw video on replacement that said it was under the tranny mount....not so.

Thanks for any help....


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Please post any and all trouble codes. What engine and transmission do you have?


----------



## Charles66 (Jul 18, 2015)

I will gather all that and reply tomorrow...I am now at work till midnight. 2.5 engine though.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...speed_sensor/component_information/locations/


----------



## Charles66 (Jul 18, 2015)

2006 beetle L5, 2.5; sefi
3vwrw31c26m415842

codes P0720
P0753
P0715

where do i find the tranny type or can you deduct that from the VIN above


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://engine-codes.com/p0720_volkswagen.html

http://engine-codes.com/p0753_volkswagen.html

http://engine-codes.com/p0715_volkswagen.html

Based on your year; I would assume you have a 6 speed 09G.


----------



## Charles66 (Jul 18, 2015)

vw schematics use numbers like g68 or g182 and the odbII uses po720, p0715 so the location of these sensors is still the problem.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a case; where a vw specific scanner would help, a sit would tell you specifically which sensor (e.g. g68 ) and that way you could tell what it is referring to in your vw service manual and schematics. This shows; the weakness of generic OBD II scan tools; when working with more complicated issues and specific sensors like on a transmission. I recommend; that you buy a cheap vw scan tool off of ebay or go vw factory level with VCDS from Ross Tech. Based upon your trouble codes and the typical issues with Volkswagen auto transmissions; it very possible you need a new valve body, as the solenoids wear and malfunction.


----------



## Charles66 (Jul 18, 2015)

went to VW dealer fond out P0720 is the G195 output shaft speed sensor...$258.00
took VAlve body off took out the sensor and replaced it...am now reassembling the tranny.
any where you know of that would give me the correct torque for those valve body bolts?

Thanks for all your help and conversation.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I would look; in this section of the service manual: (keep going to the next page; for more info)

torque: is usually really low on those bolt, you will need a 1/4" torque wrench in metric equivalent of inch pounds

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=UTF-8#q=1/4"+drive+inch+pounds+torque+wrench

09G trans:

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...solenoid_a/t/component_information/locations/
09G valve body info: 
http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...lve_body_a/t/component_information/locations/


----------



## Charles66 (Jul 18, 2015)

valve body securing bolts torque = 8Nm + 1/4 turn

1Nm = 8.85 in-lbs

so 8Nm * 8.85 = 70.81 in-lbs

Thanks again.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, let us know; how, the repair goes.


----------

